# Best dog bowls



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I am in the market to replace all of my 2 quart feed and water travel bowls (stainless)

Any suggestions? I need 6-8 and don't mind spending the extra $ for a quality bowl.

Thanks


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

What's wrong with the stainless steel bowls you are using now? Just wondering.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, they are all 5+ years old, not all that great of quality to begin with. Dented, etc..

Just wondering if anybody had a stainless bowl preference....


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

nah, just the ones like you already have... Big lots has them occasionally for cheap -- they are a thinner grade, but about 1/3 to 1/4 the price ($2-3). So we buy the whole stack of them. And even when they get banged up from being dropped or whatever, we still use them... When they get run over with the dog truck, that's when they get thrown away. 

Stainless is the way to go and the only other stainless option would be buckets or non-tip -- the non-tip would drive you nuts...

-K


----------



## Jerry Roellchen (Sep 25, 2003)

Chad,

I don't know the quality of SS bowl and buckets you can get locally, but I carry some nice ones at a decent price.

Jerry


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

You can buy the stainless bowls at Dollar General for between $2-$3 each. They usually only have 6-12 in stock at a time.


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

If you're looking for a heavier and higher quality stainless bowl, I'd recommend the Super-Extra Heavy "Battleship" weight stainless steel dishes.


These are the same brand (#6919 3 Quart) that I purchased 10 years ago http://www.upco.com/battleship-stainless-steel-dish-96oz. They are currently $6.60/each and $6.05/each if you buy a dozen. They'll last a lifetime and are easy to clean because they are polished stainless. Mine are dent free after 10 years of daily use.


You can also choose from 1 to 4 quart sizes http://www.upco.com/battleship-stainless-steel-dish-64oz.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Riverrun said:


> If you're looking for a heavier and higher quality stainless bowl, I'd recommend the Super-Extra Heavy "Battleship" weight stainless steel dishes.
> 
> 
> These are the same brand (#6919 3 Quart) that I purchased 10 years ago http://www.upco.com/battleship-stainless-steel-dish-96oz. They are currently $6.60/each and $6.05/each if you buy a dozen. They'll last a lifetime and are easy to clean because they are polished stainless. Mine are dent free after 10 years of daily use.
> ...


I ordered 5 of these bowls and they came in today. Appears to be an great product.


----------

